# Triton 3.25hp vs. Milwaukee 3.5hp - which one should I buy?



## Copyright (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi folks,

I need a little advice. 

I'm just about finished my router table (Norm's design) and I've decided to splurge a little on a new router for it.

Right now, I have a 2hp $71 Craftsman that works just fine. However, I know I'll be making door panels, etc... in the near future, and I'd really like more power.

The much lauded Craftsman 27680 was on sale for $110 this past weekend, so I bought one. But before I picked it up, I happened to read through the Eagle America catalog and noticed the Triton 3.25hp router on sale for $249. So I cancelled the Craftsman and purchased one of those. 

Eagle sent me an email today notifying me that the Triton is backordered till mid-August at the earliest. Now, I don't _need_ it right away, but I'd certainly _like_ it right away.

So I looked at my other options and came across the 3.5hp Milwaukee. This thing looks like a beast, and it is very highly regarded. It will only cost me a little more than the Triton ($300 vs. $270 - had to pay shipping for the Triton). However, it doesn't seem to have all the features that the Triton has. I like the above-the-table adjustment on both, but I like that you can switch bits on the Triton as well. I don't really care that the Milwaukee is a fixed base since this will live permanently in my table. I don't want to buy a dedicated lift, so these seem to be the frontrunners for table use without one.

Overall, it just seems like the Triton is more bang for the buck. But is the Milwaukee a _better_ router - irrespective of price?

What would you do? Should I wait for the Triton or order the Milwaukee? Or should I just go with the Craftsman that I originally ordered?

Thanks!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

John, Welcome to the Router Forums! I am sure you will get many opinions on this thread given time. If you scroll upward, you will see "Community Search", type in (if you haven't already done so) "Triton ..." and/or "Milwaukee ...". This should give you many opinions. I personally do not own either, but have friends who own and use both models and they are all very pleased from everything I've heard.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi John,
I have 2 of the Triton TRA001 3.25 HP routers and 1 Milwaukee 5625-20 3.5 HP router, all mounted in tables.
The Triton is listed at 13.2 lbs and the Milwaukee at 11.5 lbs. Actually both routers weigh in at about the same, the Triton comes with an edge guide and misc. stuff that adds to listed weight, and isn't used for table mounted usage.
Both routers are excellent overall, the Milwaukee is more stable (less vibration), at full speed using smaller bits.
The Milwaukee has better feedback in the variable speed module for maintaining speed and torque using larger bits such as panel raising.
I had issues with the Tritons and had great support from Kreg, the U.S. support for Triton at the time.
Honestly, I would now have reservations purchasing Triton due to the uneasy gut feeling I have now that Kreg is out of the picture, and I have no experience with the current company handling support.

As for the Milwaukee, I have had no issues but did contact their support team with a couple of questions and found their team just as dedicated as I did Kreg.
The tech I spoke with on two occasions even called me back twice after a couple of weeks on his own to confirm my questions were answered to my satisfaction and that I was happy with the router.

You can certainly change bits above the table with the Milwaukee, all you need is an offset wrench such as this one

I find the hex socket height adjustment tool on the Milwaukee much easier to use than the one with the Triton.

To summarize, at this time if I need another in this class, I would spend my money for the Milwaukee.

Hope this helps, if you have more questions or need clarification don't hesitate to holler.

Ken


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi John, cannot make a comparison, as I only have 2 Tritons for table use.

I have been very happy with them.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

My Milwaukee 5625-20 has been faultless and I have run thousands of feet of timber over its collet(s). It also fits my router lift with the proper pads.

I have had Craftsman, back in the day when that meant something. Not my first choice now a days.

I have had Porter Cable routers too. When the last one burned up a bearing, that is when I bought the Milwaukee.

I hear good things about the Triton and it was one of the first with the above table bit changing feature but they are no longer unique, in that respect.

Hitachi M12 gets good reviews and probably worth your consideration.

The Bosch 1619EVS is also well regarded for table work.

Good luck with your decision and let us know how it all works out with some pictures.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Brad I'm debating to buy a Milwaukee now . I'm thinking Bosch is my second choice .

The Milwaukee has good and bad reviews on amazon . The built in lift feature fails soon afterwards , which I don't care about as it will go in a lift . Also complaints about the on switch getting dust in it and failing . But I'm reading that same issue with others , especially Bosch.

Brad they mentioned you need to use a bent wrench for above table bit changes . Does having a lift like the Incra get rid of that issue? Or does the muscle chuck help? 

I was kind of concerned about going with Milwaukee as we used there drills in the mid 90's and they were absolute garbage . I guess I shouldn't judge all there lines because of there crappy cordless drills decades ago


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Copyright said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I need a little advice.
> 
> ...


Well, it is mid August. The OP hasn't said if he made a decision. I can't offer any advice on the Milwaukee routers or any other except the Bosch 1617 and the Triton 3.25hp router.

I have had good luck with both. I built raised panel doors using both routers. Lately, I have been using the Triton more. That may be because it is newer. It fits my router table very well and is easy to adjust the height. There is no lack of power. My Bosch hose fits the dust port on the Triton so that is cool.

Good luck. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike my concern is if I bought the bosch 1617 for a router table , it would have 2.25 hp. Now would your 3.25 hp triton not be better in a table or is 2.25 enough power for all table routing scenarios?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Mike my concern is if I bought the bosch 1617 it would have 2.25 hp , now would your 3.25 hp triton not be better in a table or is 2.25 enough power for ALL scenarios?


I really didn't have any problem cutting the raised panels. I made several passes, adjusting the fence each time until the panel was complete. I ran the Bosch at it's slowest speed. The big panel cutter is pretty intimidating. My only problem encountered wasn't router performance related. The hole in the Rockler plate was too small for the bit to fit through. That is why I switched to the Kreg insert plate. The opening is big enough for the cutter height to be adjusted as needed.

Looking at the pics, you will see I used and auxiliary fence to provide clearance for the cutter inside the dust chamber of my fence. Then I made an auxiliary table top so it would also provide clearance for the cutter. Kinda ******* looking affair, but it worked.

I figure using that cutter was as big of test of performance as I could expect.

Edit: I am really liking the Triton because I can change bits from above the table using one wrench. And the way it mounts in my table, it is easy to reach under to lock/unlock the height adjustment. Also, the micro adjustment knob is in plain sight if I want to use it. Just reach under and turn, then lock it. The crank handle also works pretty well for cranking the router up or down for big height changes or to raise/lower during bit change operations.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the '17 won't cover all the bases by a long shot...
so now you want the Milwaukee...
what about the 1619EVS


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Rick there are several trains of thought on what is best for the table HP wise. If you buy the biggest it will be stressed less for all routing jobs than routers with less HP. How often do you need the extra power? Smaller routers will still get the job done with slower feeds/stepped cuts and use less power for all the cuts where the extra HP isn't needed. Then you factor in reliability, ease of use, warranty, and other factors. The ideal answer is hard to find here.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> the '17 won't cover all the bases by a long shot...
> so now you want the Milwaukee...
> what about the 1619EVS


I was under the impression the 1619 was not removable from it's base , as I thought it was a kinda plunge router with above table height adjustments and I want more accuracy like a router mounted in an Incra lift .
Don't get me wrong Stick as I like bosch , I have there huge rotary drill so I do have there brand in my household


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I was under the impression the 1619 was not removable from it's base , as I thought it was a kinda plunge router with above table height adjustments and I want more accuracy like a router mounted in an Incra lift .
> Don't get me wrong Stick as I like Bosch , I have there huge rotary drill so I do have there brand in my household


so put your 7518 in the Incra and get back to work...

and while you are at it build a second table w/ the 1617 for 1/4" bits...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> so put your 7518 in the Incra and get back to work...
> 
> and while you are at it build a second table w/ the 1617 for 1/4" bits...


Ok at least we have a plan now


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok at least we have a plan now


build a very simple table and use the '17 as is... 
it's very user friendly...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> build a very simple table and use the '17 as is...
> it's very user friendly...


Or an adjustable height dual router table. We don't need no stinking Incra shrinkcra stuff! :sarcastic:


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry, but I must disagree with the opinion on the Bosch 1617, its 2.25HP is defintely adequate, by a long shot, and most definitely would not relegate it to 1/4" bits only. I have had one in a table since 2005, and was moved to my new table and it the lift. I have ran many large profile bits, including horizontal panel raising bits, without issue.

A 3HP router is nice, and if you have the budget for it, I would say go for it. But if you are budget conscious, the Bosch 1617 is a VERY capable router. 

Also, the saw dust in the power switch issue was resolved several years ago, and if you happen upon a router that has an old switch, Bosch will send you a new switch free of charge.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Or an adjustable height dual router table. We don't need no stinking Incra shrinkcra stuff! :sarcastic:


Yes I may be over thinking this , but router lifts with digital read outs is all I dream about now 






NiceG316 said:


> Sorry, but I must disagree with the opinion on the Bosch 1617, its 2.25HP is defintely adequate, by a long shot, and most definitely would not relegate it to 1/4" bits only. I have had one in a table since 2005, and was moved to my new table and it the lift. I have ran many large profile bits, including horizontal panel raising bits, without issue.
> 
> A 3HP router is nice, and if you have the budget for it, I would say go for it. But if you are budget conscious, the Bosch 1617 is a VERY capable router.
> 
> Also, the saw dust in the power switch issue was resolved several years ago, and if you happen upon a router that has an old switch, Bosch will send you a new switch free of charge.


I was kinda nervous as our Winsor a plywood has the same issue with there switch , then again it does production work . From other reviews it's not the only brand that has issues with dust /switch issues .


----------

